# Woidman Marathon ?



## ghostmuc (9. Februar 2020)

Servus.
Is schonmal wer beim Woidman Marathon mitgefahren und kann was dazu sagen. Letztes Jahr ist er wegen der Sturmschäden ausgefallen. Und die Videos wirken etwas dürftig


----------



## Hatchet666 (10. Februar 2020)

Servus

ist ein super organisiertes Event. Die Strecke gefällt mir persönlich top. Typisch bayrischer Wald halt. keine ewig langen Anstiege wie im Alpen Raum dafür typisches Sägezahnprofil. Sehr nette Trails. Von mir ganz klare Empfehlung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostmuc (10. Februar 2020)

Das Video hab ich tatsächlich übersehen. Auf zwei der Videos wirkte die Startzeremonie und das Areal etwas amateurhaft. Deshalb die Frage


----------



## EDA (10. März 2020)

Ist tatsächlich amateurhaft. Vor zwei Jahren hatten sie keine elektronische Zeitmessung. Ich musste ihnen meine Zeit im Nachgang mündlich übermitteln, weil sie mich wohl bei der Zieldurchfahrt übersehen haben. Das ging wohl einigen so und das war die bayerische Meisterschaft. 
Die Strecke ist aber nett.


----------



## ghostmuc (11. März 2020)

Mündlich übermitteln.
Muss da jeder seine Zeit selber mit der Stoppuhr selber messen ?


----------



## EDA (11. März 2020)

Damals ging da einiges schief. Ja, einige mussten es mündlich mitteilen ?. 
Ich habe ihnen eine glatte Zahl (nur Minuten, nicht Sekunden) mitgeteilt, die haben dann  die Sekunden dazu erfunden, wohl damit es nicht so auffällt. Ich bin in einer Gruppe ins Ziel gekommen mit wenigen Sekunden Abstand. Die anderen haben ich so aufgreift auch nicht in der Ergebnisliste finden können.
Aber wie gesagt, die Strecke ist schön und die  Endzeit ist ja nicht alles.


----------



## Tosa-Inu (13. März 2020)

Also ich habe heute eine Mail bekommen, dass der Woidman 2020 nun abgesagt wurde.
Schade ☹


----------



## ghostmuc (13. März 2020)

Ja, auch gerade gesehen


----------



## Tosa-Inu (13. März 2020)

Damit ist Corona definitiv zu weit gegangen!


----------



## Hatchet666 (26. März 2020)

Abgesagt nicht, er wurde verschoben. Neuer Termin ist 11.10.2020
Hoffen wir das es dann stattfinden kann


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (28. März 2020)

Hi Hatchet666


An welchem Datum wäre er normalerweise gewesen ?


Grüße und Thx 
Schwarzwaldbiker



Hatchet666 schrieb:


> Abgesagt nicht, er wurde verschoben. Neuer Termin ist 11.10.2020
> Hoffen wir das es dann stattfinden kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (28. März 2020)

Kommt mit dem ganzen Verein, es lohnt sich! – Woidman
					






					www.woidman.de


----------



## Hatchet666 (29. März 2020)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi Hatchet666
> 
> 
> An welchem Datum wäre er normalerweise gewesen ?
> ...



18./19.4.


----------



## ettan (29. März 2020)

11.10. hoffentlich nicht so kalt und soviel regen wie 2018.?


----------



## ghostmuc (29. März 2020)

ettan schrieb:


> 11.10. hoffentlich nicht so kalt und soviel regen wie 2018.?



Naja, bin 2019 den ersten Marathon im Mai auch noch in Schneeregen und durch Schneefelder gefahren


----------



## Waidler85 (13. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen. Da das Ganze quasi vor meiner Haustüre ist, möchte ich es dieses Jahr auch mal versuchen. Da es mein erster Marathon ist, würde ich auf jeden Fall mit der kurzen Strecke starten. 
Habt ihr Tipps, zur Vorbereitung, für einen Marathon Neuling? Ich habe dieses Jahr, Ausgangsbeschränkung sei Dank, wieder verstärkt mit dem Fahren angefangen. Bin die letzten Jahre kaum mehr gefahren.
Mein MTB ist ein Ghost Kato 9.9 Allround Tour. Wie weit komme ich damit? Oder sollte ich eher auf ein XC Race umsteigen?


----------



## ettan (14. April 2020)

Waidler85 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Da das Ganze quasi vor meiner Haustüre ist, möchte ich es dieses Jahr auch mal versuchen. Da es mein erster Marathon ist, würde ich auf jeden Fall mit der kurzen Strecke starten.
> Habt ihr Tipps, zur Vorbereitung, für einen Marathon Neuling? Ich habe dieses Jahr, Ausgangsbeschränkung sei Dank, wieder verstärkt mit dem Fahren angefangen. Bin die letzten Jahre kaum mehr gefahren.
> Mein MTB ist ein Ghost Kato 9.9 Allround Tour. Wie weit komme ich damit? Oder sollte ich eher auf ein XC Race umsteigen?



Wenn die Strecke in der Nähe ist, fahr sie doch einfach ganz oder in Teilen nach. Steigere die Umfänge, übe die Strecke bei nassem Wetter ?, und fahr so viel Grundlage wie es geht.

Danach weißt Du auch ob das Material passt oder nicht.

....vor allem

ob Du dann noch willst ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waidler85 (18. April 2020)

Das hab ich auch vor, die Strecke öfters zu fahren.


----------



## palatinmartin (24. August 2021)

Wer ist dieses Jahr am Start? Hab mich von einem renommierten IBC-Mitglied überreden lassen. Mein erster MTB-Marathon überhaupt, alles außer DNF ein Erfolg.   Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## ghostmuc (24. August 2021)

palatinmartin schrieb:


> Wer ist dieses Jahr am Start? Hab mich von einem renommierten IBC-Mitglied überreden lassen. Mein erster MTB-Marathon überhaupt, alles außer DNF ein Erfolg.   Ich bin gespannt.


wer ist das nur  ?


----------



## Hatchet666 (26. August 2021)

Bin dies Jahr leider in Schierke. Auf Grund Terminüberschneidung sind wir dann nach Norddeutschland gefahren


----------



## schubduese (27. August 2021)

Ist die Anmeldefrist schon abgelaufen? Der Anmeldelink führt zu einem virtuellen Rennen; Teilnahme kostet nichts...


----------



## palatinmartin (27. August 2021)

schubduese schrieb:


> Ist die Anmeldefrist schon abgelaufen? Der Anmeldelink führt zu einem virtuellen Rennen; Teilnahme kostet nichts...


Bei mir hat die Anmeldung am vergangenen Samstag noch funktioniert. Von einer Anmeldefrist hab ich nichts gelesen, nur dass eine Vor-Ort-Anmeldung nicht möglich sei.


----------

